
Collapse OS – Why? - ColinWright
https://collapseos.org/why.html
======
ncmncm
I also am predicting collapse by 2030.

The mechanism follows from climate disruption. As the tropics become
uninhabitable and/or unfarmable, millions will migrate (mostly) north,
crossing borders and driving fascist / jingoist governments into power. (We
see this beginning already.) Global war follows, disrupting all kinds of
global trade, shattering supply chains. Famine ensues, and more war.

Preventing this requires preparation to absorb millions of refugees, and food
aid to places not entirely uninhabitable. Temperate agriculture will be badly
disrupted too, so we also need mass agriculture less dependent on clement
conditions.

------
glial
Here is an interview with the author cited in the article:

[http://www.cadtm.org/The-coming-collapse](http://www.cadtm.org/The-coming-
collapse)

------
gregoreous
I disagree with his argument of the end of cheap energy. Even if oil were to
become very expensive, we could use nuclear power. It is more expensive than
natural gas, but it can power the economy. Also, countries with hydro power
would have an economic advantage in a post oil world. Countries with these
power sources would become manufacturing hubs.

